# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.15.06 released.

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.15.06 is out!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *MTK tab:*  1. Direct unlock for the following models:  *♦ Alcatel OT-5054 / One Touch POP 3
♦ Alcatel OT-5054W / OneTouch Fierce XL
♦ Alcatel OT-5065 / One Touch POP 3 (5)
♦ Alcatel OT-9007 / One Touch Pixi 7
♦ Alcatel OT-9022 / One Touch Pixi 3 8.0* *How to connect:* 
Power off the phone, connect the USB cable and wait till the diag port appears (5-15 seconds).  2. Other newly added devices supported for direct unlocking:  *♦ Alcatel One Touch Conquest / OT-7046T
♦ Alcatel OT-7048x / Go Play
♦ SkypePhone AMOI WP-S2*   *Android ADB tab:*  1. The following smartphones have been added to the list of supported devices:  *♦ AVIO SEN-S23* (MT6572) *♦ BQ Aquaris 5 HD* (MT6589) *♦ GFIVE LOGIC X1* (MT6572) *♦ Huawei MediaPad T1 10.0 T1-A21L* (MSM8916) *♦ Lenovo A2010-l* (MT6735) *♦ Orbis orbis* (MT6582) *♦ ZTE Blade V580* (MT6735)  2. Smart-Clip2 root solution has been updated.   *MTK tab:*  1. *HUAWEI Y520-u03* added to MTK calculator (unlock via IMEI)  2. The following phones have been added to the list of supported devices:  *♦ Bmobile Tv280* (MT6260) *♦ Wiko Minz+* (MT625A)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## awaltech

شكراااا

----------


## awaltech

شكرااااا

----------

